# Dust Deputy



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

I have the Oneida Dust Deputy setup on my shop vac. It's not working worth a darn -- very little ends up in the bucket before the shop vac. I'm sure it's something to do with how I installed it. I followed the instructions, and the troubleshooting says if a lot of dust is getting past the deputy that it means there's a leak in the cyclone, dust bin, or lid. I could not see or feel anything, but I imagine it would be hard to because it would be a suction leak. I know the soap+water trick to look for air leaks, what would work good for looking for suction leaks? Or any other ideas? I did install the gasket between the cyclone and bin lid...


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

BrandonD369 said:


> I have the Oneida Dust Deputy setup on my shop vac. It's not working worth a darn -- very little ends up in the bucket before the shop vac. I'm sure it's something to do with how I installed it. I followed the instructions, and the troubleshooting says if a lot of dust is getting past the deputy that it means there's a leak in the cyclone, dust bin, or lid. I could not see or feel anything, but I imagine it would be hard to because it would be a suction leak. I know the soap+water trick to look for air leaks, what would work good for looking for suction leaks?
> 
> smoke, from an incense stick or something similar
> 
> Or any other ideas? I did install the gasket between the cyclone and bin lid...


is the tool hooked up to the right fitting on the DD? reversing the correct attachment points would no help the effectiveness of the DD.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Can you post some pics of your setup?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I had the same problem with my 6.5 Ridgid shop vac. The problem was my shop vac was too strong and it was sucking all the material before it had a chance to fall out. I ended up placing an extension on the input piece to get it to fall out past the bottom and it seemed to help.

Mark


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

As far as checking for leaks, I suppose you could fill the can with water, plug the big holes, and turn the thing upside down. Likely spots for leaks are the lid to the can and the DD attachment to the lid.

I used a 5 gal Home Depot bucket which has a rubber gasket seal and the lid needs to be seated home with a mallet. It's very tight. Sealed the DD to the lid with RTV. It works great, my shop vac is empty with no dust in the filter.

Do you see the dust swirling in the cyclone when you run the vac?


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

toolguy1000 said:


> is the tool hooked up to the right fitting on the DD? reversing the correct attachment points would no help the effectiveness of the DD.


I'm pretty sure -- I double checked as that's something I'd mess up :laughing:



jschaben said:


> Can you post some pics of your setup?


I can, but I forgot to get one when I was in the shop yesterday. I'll have to post one tonight. It's very simple though -- I actually purchased the deluxe kit, so I just have the first five galon bucket mounted to the back of the shop vac (where it is recommended, the opposite side of the input hose on the vac), with the three casters on it. The 2nd bucket just slides in, and I bolted the cyclone and gasket to the provided lid through the provided holes. 



Burb said:


> I had the same problem with my 6.5 Ridgid shop vac. The problem was my shop vac was too strong and it was sucking all the material before it had a chance to fall out. I ended up placing an extension on the input piece to get it to fall out past the bottom and it seemed to help.
> 
> Mark


This might be what I'm experiencing. I have a larger Rigid model. I don't recall the rating off the top of my head, I'll check tonight. 



Maylar said:


> As far as checking for leaks, I suppose you could fill the can with water, plug the big holes, and turn the thing upside down. Likely spots for leaks are the lid to the can and the DD attachment to the lid.
> 
> I used a 5 gal Home Depot bucket which has a rubber gasket seal and the lid needs to be seated home with a mallet. It's very tight. Sealed the DD to the lid with RTV. It works great, my shop vac is empty with no dust in the filter.
> 
> Do you see the dust swirling in the cyclone when you run the vac?


I do see the dust swirling in the cyclone.

Let me check a couple things and I'll get back to you guys. Thanks.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay, thought I'd follow up. I initially mounted the body to the shop vac in one position and decided to move it. I temporarily covered the holes in the shop vac body with tape with intentions of sealing the holes with a bolt and silicone. There was also debris and sawdust in the vac body from before I installed the DD. At any rate, I plugged those holes the other day and emptied the vac, reinstalled the DD and gave it another try. It is doing much much better now. I didn't think those taped holes were leaking as I couldn't feel any air, but maybe there were? Or maybe it wasn't seated right the first couple times I tried. No clue, but it's working now.


----------

